# cockleburs nightmare



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Seriously they are everywhere here, I am constantly pulling them out of mane,tail,fur ick! Any tricks for these awful things? Was thinking maybe braiding forlock,mane,and tail but would be great if there was a conditioner that would work for the dog,goats, and horse...


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

It's time consuming but you've got to get out in the pasture with a maddox and give each a whack. If they exist, they will get in your critter's hair.

As to getting them out of the hair, that's the only use I've ever found for PAM spray (thought of people eating that <_shudder_>)


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Roundup for the plants.

Spray WD-40 on the burrs and they will slide out like magic. It works on bad knots, too. The only problem is that then you need to wash the mane and tail to get the WD-40 off.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Put baby oil in the hair, leave it there for somewhere between a couple of hours and a day then pick/brush them out. Repeat daily. If you can be successful at getting rid of all of them please let me know.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't like to use poisons, but perhaps a bonfire for the plants. Make it a fun time and roast some marshmellows!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I'm guessing that you actually mean burdock. I second the baby oil. Put it in a spray bottle.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

I think they might be a biannual. 

Do not have any myself but I think they resemble rhubarb leaves the first year.

I would favour spot spraying of roundup as they have large leaves and there would be only a small patch of grass killed if you were careful.

My uncle used to go out with a sharp machete and a syringe of strait roundup.

He would chop of any large thistle plant in his pasture and inject a cc of roundup in the stump.

Might work for burdock also?


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== I would favour spot spraying of roundup as they have large leaves and there would be only a small patch of grass killed if you were careful. ===


My concern of using Roundup isn't because of any grass. I wouldn't want it anywhere near my critters. If you spray the burs, even the plants, it will get on the critters. And I sure don't want to breathe in that stuff. Just my opinion.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I use ShowSheen myself. It is silicone based, and so I use a wet sponge of it and sqeeze each burr with the Showsheen-filled sponge, I mean really soak it! Then, if you wait for it to be DRY (and I mean DRY), the burrs slither out like magic with just a gentle pull! Beauty is that the Showsheen will last a good while and you don't wash it out; it keeps future burrs from sticking so badly!

As for the burr plants, I had 9 acres of those horrors and I just went out with gloves on and a wheel barrow and PULLED. Pulled em by the roots and tossed the whole plant into the wheelbarrow to go on the burn pile. Trick is to pull them BEFORE they go to seed. The ones that were too stout to pull by hand I hooked to a rope on the hitch of my truck......now THAT was satisfying!!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

postroad said:


> I think they might be a biannual.


Burdock are biennial. The first year they just grow greenery. The second year they produce seed bearing flowers (burrs).


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

ya they are everywhere ...everywhere the animals want to go. I burn the burs that I pull out. Think I will burn off some frustration today and pull em in Snicks pasture area


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

If you pull burdock, save the roots, wash, dehydrate and pulverize. Do the same with dandelion roots then infuse them with fresh ginger, star anise and orange zest. Sweeten into a syrup and mix with seltzer over ice..it's delicious!

I usually use baby oil to get the burs out of hair, cowboy magic and show sheen are great, but expensive.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

I avoid the poisons. Wait until the plant is just ready to bloom. Then go in and chop it off at the base. Flowers won't develop enough to go to seed or stick in hair. Plus the plant doesn't have enough energy to regrow and will die. 

Took me a couple years but I got the pasture cleared out here.

Kathie


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

wintrrwolf said:


> ya they are everywhere ...everywhere the animals want to go. I burn the burs that I pull out. Think I will burn off some frustration today and pull em in Snicks pasture area


When you burn burrs you have to make a fire hot enough to totally consume them, otherwise they will just singe off the outer part and the seeds will still be viable.


----------

